# Benadryl



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We don't have any vaccination records for Ella and the girl I got her from can't really tell me if she's ever been vaccinated since she was a puppy. So, she is scheduled to get vaccinated this Friday. It is also time for Chloe to get her yearly check up and shots. So, I'm just going to take them at the same time. Chloe's never had any issues with vaccines, so I'm not quite as worried about her. Even though it's not a sure thing she won't have a reaction. But since it's my first time with Ella I'm more worried she could have a reaction. I want to make sure we pre-medicate with Benadryl. I wanted to know if I should just give liquid Benadryl at home before we go or would it be better to ask the vet for a shot of it? I know they will charge me for the shot. It's fine if it will be better for them, but if it's not any better there's no point in paying more.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

When my pups had their vaccines, my vet administered a Benadryl injection prior. They wait about 15 minutes, then do the vaccine.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> When my pups had their vaccines, my vet administered a Benadryl injection prior. They wait about 15 minutes, then do the vaccine.


That really seems better. I'm worried about being able to dose Ella correctly at home since she's so small. She is only 3.6 pounds.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You could successfully do it at home, but the injection is better than oral, in my opinion.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If you are unsure of immunity status, why don't you titer?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> If you are unsure of immunity status, why don't you titer?


It would cost $260 to titer for rabies and $160 to titer for parvo at my vet. The girl who had Ella before me had her for 7 months. She didn't vaccinate her. So because of her age it wouldn't make sense for her to have gotten a vaccine since she was a puppy. Also, if we only titer for rabies she is unable to do training classes, go to PetSmart grooming, or go the the dog park for socialization. Most places where I am require proof of rabies vaccine. I am almost positive she hasn't been vaccinated since she was a puppy, so we decided that it made the most sense to have the rabies certificate. We are getting rabies vaccines this Friday. I still haven't decided about vaccinating for Parvo yet. We may titer for that.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I prefer just the oral Benadryl if there is no known history of adverse reaction. Benadryl has a very high therapeutic range so I wouldn't be worried about over-dosing her, especially if you use the liquid form. I totally understand why you don't want to titer for rabies.


----------

